# When do you know it's over



## henryflower (Jul 11, 2012)

My wife and I have been together six years (married for five). I have two step kids (18 and 13). I'm not going to say it's ever been easy. Our families never wanted us together but we made it work the best that we could. And my step kids have been a mixed blessing. I bonded immediately with my boy but never connected with my step daughter who really doesn't like me at all. Today my wife told me she is unhappy. It really did take me by surprise. Granted we have had ups and downs and there have been times when I haven't been happy but it still shocked me. I am kind of rambling here... I guess I just want to ask people when they know or think they know that it is over...
buffudled....


----------



## ImStillHere (Apr 25, 2012)

You didn't delve much into what has happened in your marriage. What has brought you to this point? Why is your wife unhappy? Are you unhappy, too? 

What have both of you done to save your marriage thus far (IC, MC, books, etc)? What are you (both) willing to do now?


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

So - are you saying the kids are responsible? It's all you really talked about. Seems a bit odd...


----------

